# Free To Good Home Raffle: Brand New Slow Cooker



## tx smoker (Jan 12, 2020)

We have a brand new Hamilton Beach programmable 5 quart slow cooker that we have no use for. It was bought as a Christmas present for our niece only to find out she already had one. By the time we found out, it was past the return period. This is still in the box and has never even been opened. I've tossed several things out here in this manner and it was always first to respond got the item. Recently though there have been a couple of raffles and I kinda like that idea so that's what I am gonna do this time. Please reply to this thread and mention that you would like to have it. I'll write your name on a piece of paper and put it in the hat. It will be a random drawing of course and I'll pull the name a week from today: 12:00 Texas Standard Time next Sunday and announce the winner. I will then send the winner a PM to get their name and mailing address.

Here is the unit...well the box anyway but the slow cooker is in the box  







Best of luck to all interested parties,
Robert


----------



## piker (Jan 12, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> We have a brand new Hamilton Beach programmable 5 quart slow cooker that we have no use for. It was bought as a Christmas present for our niece only to find out she already had one. By the time we found out, it was past the return period. This is still in the box and has never even been opened. I've tossed several things out here in this manner and it was always first to respond got the item. Recently though there have been a couple of raffles and I kinda like that idea so that's what I am gonna do this time. Please reply to this thread, I'll write your name on a piece of paper and put it in the hat. It will be a random drawing of course and I'll pull the name a week from today: 12:00 Texas Standard Time next Sunday and announce the winner. I will then send the winner a PM to get their name and mailing address.
> 
> Here is the unit...well the box anyway but the slow cooker is in the box
> View attachment 428047
> ...


very nice of you to do this. I hope someone who needs it wins. Thank You!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 12, 2020)

So would you like me to put your name in the hat? I was pretty cryptic in how to respond so I just edited the thread but don't want to miss you.

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 12, 2020)

Nice idea Robert hope someone replies that can use it. We have one and it is a very nice unit.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 12, 2020)

My wifes slow cooker is about on its last leg. She'd love this. I'll have a go in the hat. Thanks robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 12, 2020)

I have that cooker, it works well. You are a Kind and Generous Man...
Hey, if you Raffle off a Piedmontese Rib Roast, send me a PM....JJ


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 12, 2020)

very generous  Robert, I don't need it though. another great give away by a smf member.  people like you and so many others are what make this a great forum to belong to.


----------



## front sight (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes sir I would like to have it. Please put my name on a piece of paper and drop in hat.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 12, 2020)

Very kind of you to do this Robert. We have several and they are a great way to reheat Q as well as setting up a buffet  for a get together.  They get a lot of use around our home.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 12, 2020)

This is a mighty nice gesture...  Thanks for doing this...  You can throw my name in the hat... ours is an old analog one..  would be nice to upgrade ...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 12, 2020)

Put my name in the hat!! Thanks Robert!!


----------



## Kramer6127 (Jan 12, 2020)

Put my name in the hat!! My cooker recently stopped working and we are in need of a new one! We used it frequently for dinner to be ready when getting home late from the kids sports. Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## isitdoneyet (Jan 12, 2020)

Just purchased a vacation place on a lake and could sure use this cooker there instead of hauling one back and forth. Please put my name in the hat. Very nice of you to offer this. SMF is such a great place.


----------



## smokininidaho (Jan 13, 2020)

Thanks for the chance tx smoker. Mine just went out after 20 years of use.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 13, 2020)

Would like to enter the drawing, our crock pot is on its way out..  thanks so much Robert!


----------



## smokin pastor (Jan 13, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> We have a brand new Hamilton Beach programmable 5 quart slow cooker that we have no use for. It was bought as a Christmas present for our niece only to find out she already had one. By the time we found out, it was past the return period. This is still in the box and has never even been opened. I've tossed several things out here in this manner and it was always first to respond got the item. Recently though there have been a couple of raffles and I kinda like that idea so that's what I am gonna do this time. Please reply to this thread and mention that you would like to have it. I'll write your name on a piece of paper and put it in the hat. It will be a random drawing of course and I'll pull the name a week from today: 12:00 Texas Standard Time next Sunday and announce the winner. I will then send the winner a PM to get their name and mailing address.
> 
> Here is the unit...well the box anyway but the slow cooker is in the box
> View attachment 428047
> ...



Thanks for this great offer. I could use a few points with the Mrs. I’m all in. Thanks again.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 14, 2020)

Now that I could use! Great of you to do this Robert! I'm in.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 14, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice idea Robert hope someone replies that can use it. We have one and it is a very nice unit.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren. It appears that the folks here in SMF tend to be pretty generous when they have been blessed with an upgraded unit.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 14, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> My wifes slow cooker is about on its last leg. She'd love this. I'll have a go in the hat. Thanks robert



You got it Jake. Your name is in the hat.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 14, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Hey, if you Raffle off a Piedmontese Rib Roast, send me a PM.



Sorry Jimmy. I just don't seem to have any extras laying around. At what those puppies cost, I'm not likely to be giving them away any time soon. After the one I did at Christmas and Tracy saying I need to keep two on hand, then seeing the CC bill after I ordered them, she did a double-take   

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 14, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> very generous  Robert, I don't need it though. another great give away by a smf member.  people like you and so many others are what make this a great forum to belong to.





old sarge said:


> Very kind of you to do this Robert. We have several and they are a great way to reheat Q as well as setting up a buffet  for a get together.  They get a lot of use around our home.



Thank you guys for the kind words. Generosity seems to run rampant in this forum. I've seen several of these recently and it just proves what a great group this is...as if I really need confirmation  

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 14, 2020)

front sight said:


> Yes sir I would like to have it. Please put my name on a piece of paper and drop in hat.





JckDanls 07 said:


> This is a mighty nice gesture...  Thanks for doing this...  You can throw my name in the hat... ours is an old analog one..  would be nice to upgrade ...



Gotcha!! Both names in the hat.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 14, 2020)

yankee2bbq said:


> Put my name in the hat!! Thanks Robert!!





Kramer6127 said:


> Put my name in the hat!! My cooker recently stopped working and we are in need of a new one! We used it frequently for dinner to be ready when getting home late from the kids sports. Thanks for the opportunity!!
> View attachment 428092





isitdoneyet said:


> Just purchased a vacation place on a lake and could sure use this cooker there instead of hauling one back and forth. Please put my name in the hat. Very nice of you to offer this. SMF is such a great place.




All three of you have been added. Best of luck!!

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 14, 2020)

isitdoneyet said:


> Just purchased a vacation place on a lake and could sure use this cooker there instead of hauling one back and forth. Please put my name in the hat. Very nice of you to offer this. SMF is such a great place.





smokininidaho said:


> Thanks for the chance tx smoker. Mine just went out after 20 years of use.





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Would like to enter the drawing, our crock pot is on its way out..  thanks so much Robert!




All names in the till.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 14, 2020)

smokin pastor said:


> Thanks for this great offer. I could use a few points with the Mrs. I’m all in. Thanks again.





Steve H said:


> Now that I could use! Great of you to do this Robert! I'm in.



Gotcha guys. Good luck and be standing by the phone at noon Sunday!!

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2020)

I would certenly hope that the winner is man enough to pay shipping on your great juster.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 14, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I would certenly hope that the winner is man enough to pay shipping on your great juster.



That offer has been made in the past when I've shared things with folks, but I'm not the least bit concerned about the shipping cost. Thank you very much for the thought though. My idea is to help somebody who needs it but may not have the means to buy one. IMHO if I were to ask for somebody to pay shipping cost would somewhat defeats the purpose. Tracy and I have been very blessed in our lives and once in a while we feel it's just the right thing to do by sharing those blessings.

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> That offer has been made in the past when I've shared things with folks, but I'm not the least bit concerned about the shipping cost. Thank you very much for the thought though. My idea is to help somebody who needs it but may not have the means to buy one. IMHO if I were to ask for somebody to pay shipping cost would somewhat defeats the purpose. Tracy and I have been very blessed in our lives and once in a while we feel it's just the right thing to do by sharing those blessings.
> 
> Robert



Thank You for your generosity.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 14, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thank You for your generosity.



You are more than welcome. My wife wouldn't have it any other way. That woman has a heart the size of Texas....as I'm kinda proud of her   

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 14, 2020)

It s great to have a wonderful other half I'm lucky in that respect too. Had to do it twice but its great.

Warren


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jan 15, 2020)

I already have two slow cookers, but just wanted to say this is a very nice gesture.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 15, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Hey, if you Raffle off a Piedmontese Rib Roast, send me a PM.



Damn Jimmy...I forgot to mention this. Although I don't have any rib  roasts laying around...yet, I do have two full 103 cut sub primal rib sections coming in the next couple of days from Certified Piedmontese. These should be a lot of fun to play with!!

Beef overload forthcoming,
Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2020)

Hope you got a Meat Saw! The 103 primal is cut by sawing the spinal column down the middle, then cutting the Rib Primal away from the Chuck and Short Loin primals. There will be all those bones to contend with. They can be cut away with a hand meat saw or Sawzall and Hack Saw Blade...JJ


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Jan 15, 2020)

Count me in.  That's an awesome gesture.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 15, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Hope you got a Meat Saw! The 103 primal is cut by sawing the spinal column down the middle, then cutting the Rib Primal away from the Chuck and Short Loin primals. There will be all those bones to contend with. They can be cut away with a hand meat saw or Sawzall and Hack Saw Blade...JJ



I did my research before ordering these, believe me. Some results of that research you and I have already discussed   I have a 1500 square foot attached garage and about half of that garage is full of tools, most of which are woodworking tools. I'm not the least bit concerned about getting the ribs cut, I'm more concerned about cutting them the right way  It's still gonna be quite a fun project and hopefully I get at least part of it right. That'd be a whole lot of $$ tossed in the can if I screw this up. Honestly though, I may not get exactly what I'm looking for but there really isn't much way to screw it up.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 15, 2020)

lowcountrygamecock said:


> Count me in.  That's an awesome gesture.



You have been added to the list. Appreciate your participation

Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2020)

Lots of great Burger Fodder on a 103. This will be fun to watch your adventure too...JJ


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 15, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Lots of great Burger Fodder on a 103. This will be fun to watch your adventure too...JJ



Yep, so I have heard...or read at least. Also some rib tips that don't have a lot of meat on them but are great for soup stock, and we eat a lot of soups around here. I also have some tasty rib sections, I can cut tomahawk rib eye  steaks, or do prime rib a couple of different ways, or a combination of both. these average 25# in weight so that gives me a lot of options to work with. I'm really looking forward to this. The rib sections are to deliver Friday and they will be fresh, not frozen. My entire Saturday as of now is blocked out to play with my meat   

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 15, 2020)

WOO HOO!! Just got the email from UPS that my 103 rib sections have shipped and will be here Friday. I might just have to throw a couple ribs in with the slow cooker when I ship it   

Gonna be fun,
Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2020)

X2 on the rib tips. They have Beef Back Ribs locally but there is hardly any meat on them. They are great in soup, especially my all time favorite, Vietnamese PHO BO...JJ


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 15, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> They are great in soup, especially my all time favorite, Vietnamese PHO BO...JJ



If it's one of your favorites, it must be excellent. Is this recipe posted somewhere that I can find it? Now it's my turn to be intrigued.

Robert


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2020)

There are recipes online, but I will track down mine and send it to you...JJ


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 15, 2020)

Wow!  

 tx smoker


What a generous offer.  Please count me in.

Thanks,

John  

 BandCollector


----------



## sdkid (Jan 17, 2020)

Add me to the list. Thank you for offering this.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 20, 2020)

Apologies to all!! We had company drop by unexpectedly yesterday and they decided to stay for the game and dinner. I got wrapped up in putting together appetizers and an unexpected dinner and totally forgot about this.

Ant the winner is....drum roll please.... 

 WaterinHoleBrew
   Congrats. PM on the way to get your mailing address. Post office is closed today but I think I can get it sent out tomorrow.

Thanks so much for all of the interest and activity on this. Great to see so much interest. What a great group!!

Making space in Tracy's holiday closet,
Robert


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 20, 2020)

Congratulations 

 WaterinHoleBrew
  !

Again 

 tx smoker
 , thanks for your generosity.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2020)

Congrats to the winner!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 20, 2020)

Thank you 

 tx smoker
 , this giveaway was really nice of you to do Robert.  PM returned and again, really appreciate this!


----------



## Braz (Jan 20, 2020)

Congratulations to WaterinHoleBrew. And thanks to tx smoker for doing this.


----------

